# Cycling specific trousers



## Kies (25 Oct 2013)

Can anyone recommend trousers suitable for cycling that will also look good in an office environment. I find my current lot are ok, but they are quite "thin" in the bum, and i'm worried all the saddle sitting will result in holy trousers :eek
I'm after some with a tougher seat section, give in the knees and still look like normal pants.


----------



## mark st1 (25 Oct 2013)

Kies said:


> i'm worried all the saddle sitting will result in holy trousers



Never had you down as religious mate.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Oct 2013)

Rapha commuter jeans or Levi commuter jeans if its a relaxed office


----------



## Kies (25 Oct 2013)

Thanks Mr H, do you know of any if the office is not so relaxed?


----------



## potsy (25 Oct 2013)

Endura Urban?


----------



## Kies (25 Oct 2013)

potsy said:


> Endura Urban?



Not heard of those. Shall goooglify. Thanks


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Oct 2013)

Outiler do some smart commuter chino's 
http://shop.outlier.cc/shop/retail/chino.html


----------



## potsy (25 Oct 2013)

Kies said:


> Not heard of those. Shall goooglify. Thanks


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...a+Urban+Pant&gclid=CL6tvPXdsroCFXDItAodd0gA7w


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Oct 2013)

Altura metro trousers
http://www.merlincycles.com/bike-sh...g-pants-and-tights/altura-metro-trousers.html


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Oct 2013)

Elements
http://www.u34cycling.com/product/mens-elements-water-resistant-trouser/


----------



## Kies (25 Oct 2013)

Some great suggestions gents :-)


----------



## chugsy (26 Oct 2013)

http://www.swrve.co.uk/softshell trouser.html


----------



## DrLex (26 Oct 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Elements
> http://www.u34cycling.com/product/mens-elements-water-resistant-trouser/



Buy them here for £20. Bought two pairs and been commuting in them all this month - slim cut but almost vanity sizing (I'm 31/32" in trousers, but the 30" fits me), so consider getting two sizes.


----------



## CopperBrompton (28 Oct 2013)

DrLex said:


> Buy them here for £20.


Thanks for that! Was intending to take a look at a pair, but for £20 decided I might as well order. :-)


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Oct 2013)

Trikeman said:


> Thanks for that! Was intending to take a look at a pair, but for £20 decided I might as well order. :-)



I had no intention of buying any at all but for £20 decided I might as well order :-)


----------



## Bromptonaut (2 Nov 2013)

Rohan Bags?


----------



## CopperBrompton (2 Nov 2013)

Mine arrived, have been tested and I'm very impressed. The hidden press-studs save having to do the sock thing, very comfy and tested in a light shower appear rain-resistant. At that price, I've just ordered a second pair.

The only thing I'd say is that the sizing is very generous - you can safely order a size smaller than normal.


----------



## CopperBrompton (2 Nov 2013)

Bromptonaut said:


> Rohan Bags?


Years ago, I wore almost nothing but Rohan. Once they were bought by Clarkes, though, the styles all changed and I didn't like any of them. Shame they didn't continue as they were, but I guess the mass-market is for more traditional styling.


----------



## Bromptonaut (2 Nov 2013)

Trikeman said:


> Years ago, I wore almost nothing but Rohan. Once they were bought by Clarkes, though, the styles all changed and I didn't like any of them. Shame they didn't continue as they were, but I guess the mass-market is for more traditional styling.



Agree. Stuff like the Moving On, Mariner and the original Savannah/Pampas jacket were a real loss. Airlight (poly-cotton) was a brilliant fabric for all those applications but seems to have been edged out in favour of more 'technical' cloth. Bags though have changed only a little. You do however have to fit them. Blokes versions don't always adequately conceal whether sir dresses to right or left and camel-toe can be a problem for women's styles. Not always suitable for work either - even when they do fit.. 

OTOH more recent designs in polyamide such as Fusion trousers are comfortable, very hard wearing and will launder and dry overnight. My oldest pair must be five plus years old and survive the daily Brommy commute with no sign of thinning or shine on seat. Neither have they worn on left knee - a week point for me as it's the one I naturally go down onto when dealing with low filing or plugging in/setting up IT for presentations.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Nov 2013)

Oh my, I did not need to know those Rapha jeans existed. Want!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (2 Nov 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Oh my, I did not need to know those Rapha jeans existed. Want!



They are really nice, super soft and comfortable, they are just so nicely made with a top quality finished which I really appreciate.
They look as if someone took pride in making them.. Only downside is the price, but they are lovely things imho

Thought I would share my views to help deter you further


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Nov 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> They are really nice, super soft and comfortable, they are just so nicely made with a top quality finished which I really appreciate.
> They look as if someone took pride in making them.. Only downside is the price, but they are lovely things imho
> 
> Thought I would share my views to help deter you further



If clothes are food, and last for years them they are worth it.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Nov 2013)

GOOD, although food is a great typo


----------



## potsy (2 Nov 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> GOOD, although food is a great typo


----------



## watchiekong (5 Nov 2013)

Uniqlo's chino's. I wore them throughout all of last winter. They've brought them out again this winter. Has decent stretch.


----------



## sazzaa (6 Nov 2013)

DrLex said:


> Buy them here for £20. Bought two pairs and been commuting in them all this month - slim cut but almost vanity sizing (I'm 31/32" in trousers, but the 30" fits me), so consider getting two sizes.



I've just ordered the female version for £30 - annoying that we have to pay extra for being female!! But awesome link and still a bargain so thanks :-)


----------



## Leodis (6 Nov 2013)

You need to switch to Fixed, start drinking craft ale and wear skinny jeans


----------



## StuUngar (6 Nov 2013)

DrLex said:


> Buy them here for £20. Bought two pairs and been commuting in them all this month - slim cut but almost vanity sizing (I'm 31/32" in trousers, but the 30" fits me), so consider getting two sizes.



I concur, they are fantastic trousers - especially for the price!


Trikeman said:


> Mine arrived, have been tested and I'm very impressed. The hidden press-studs save having to do the sock thing, very comfy and tested in a light shower appear rain-resistant. At that price, I've just ordered a second pair.
> 
> The only thing I'd say is that the sizing is very generous - you can safely order a size smaller than normal.



I ordered another pair after I got my first pair - only just washed and seem to have come out in tact and shape. Real bargain at £20 delivered iMO!



Kies said:


> Can anyone recommend trousers suitable for cycling that will also look good in an office environment. I find my current lot are ok, but they are quite "thin" in the bum, and i'm worried all the saddle sitting will result in holy trousers :eek
> I'm after some with a tougher seat section, give in the knees and still look like normal pants.


----------



## CopperBrompton (6 Nov 2013)

sazzaa said:


> annoying that we have to pay extra for being female!!


I don't know - I'd pay extra to be female ...


----------



## bpsmith (7 Nov 2013)

sazzaa said:


> I've just ordered the female version for £30 - annoying that we have to pay extra for being female!! But awesome link and still a bargain so thanks :-)


That's a first! Every offer or discount I see online is weighted towards female kit.


----------



## bpsmith (7 Nov 2013)

Go for it...


----------



## vickster (7 Nov 2013)

bpsmith said:


> That's a first! Every offer or discount I see online is weighted towards female kit.


Where are you looking?


----------



## sazzaa (7 Nov 2013)

Really? Everything I see costs more for females... Because we like to shop, obviously..


----------



## wanda2010 (7 Nov 2013)

sazzaa said:


> I've just ordered the female version for £30 - annoying that we have to pay extra for being female!! But awesome link and still a bargain so thanks :-)



Exactly my thoughts when I took a look. Still ordered a pair despite grumbling.

Edit: Now ordered another pair - in navy cos the first was royal blue. Cycling is so expensive .


----------



## srw (8 Nov 2013)

Kies said:


> Can anyone recommend trousers suitable for cycling that will also look good in an office environment.


An M&S suit. My current suits (I rotate three, with three pairs of trousers each) have been going strong for several years. I have a half-hour commute.


----------



## semislickstick (8 Nov 2013)

I'd be interested to hear how people who ordered the Union 34 stuff found the sizing? The cm/inches size chart doesn't match...or is that just me? Did you order going by cm or inches and find it generous or slightly smaller? Ta .


----------



## sazzaa (8 Nov 2013)

I've ordered male and female sizing since it was so cheap, I'll let you know what it's like when the stuff arrives...


----------



## StuUngar (8 Nov 2013)

semislickstick said:


> I'd be interested to hear how people who ordered the Union 34 stuff found the sizing? The cm/inches size chart doesn't match...or is that just me? Did you order going by cm or inches and find it generous or slightly smaller? Ta .



I wrote a review on the male trousers - apparently Rutland didn't like it! Trousers fit me perfectly and have hardly taken them off. And now that the weather has turned nice and warm.

However I bought a shirt in Large based on their size chart and found it slightly too tight and short. Then again, I think I have a long body. 

After the first pair of trousers I bought another 2 pairs - they really are that good. Similar Tech in a big brand would be near on £80+ and Rapha £200!


----------



## CopperBrompton (8 Nov 2013)

semislickstick said:


> I'd be interested to hear how people who ordered the Union 34 stuff found the sizing.


Exceedingly generous. Order one size down.


----------



## StuUngar (8 Nov 2013)

Trikeman said:


> Exceedingly generous. Order one size down.



I just don't agree with this at all. 

My first pair of the trousers in 34" long fitted me perfectly and after a bit of wear, stretched a bit and I now use a belt. The second pair that I opened the other day whilst 1st pair in the wash fitted me perfectly again but no need for a belt straight off.

As i said - the shirt was VERY snug fitting so it would be UP one size for that for me.

Info about sizing on the tops here http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/uni...4-from-rutland-cycles-reduced-from-80-1663157 and here http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/uni...jacket-16-00-3-49-uk-delivery-rutland-1670124


----------



## CopperBrompton (8 Nov 2013)

I have no experience of the shirts, but I've had two pairs of the trousers, ordered on different dates, and both are one size bigger in the waist than the sizing claims.


----------



## StuUngar (8 Nov 2013)

Trikeman said:


> I have no experience of the shirts, but I've had two pairs of the trousers, ordered on different dates, and both are one size bigger in the waist than the sizing claims.



I'm not calling you a liar, we obviously have different opinions of the sizing. I have been size 34 since about 22 and was 32 until then well over 10 years ago. And all my other jeans, trousers and shorts that fit are 34. 

Then again I generally wear a belt with trousers and jeans anyway..

I recommend going for your actual size in the trousers and perhaps one up in upper body gear.


----------



## CopperBrompton (8 Nov 2013)

I have no choice but to wear a belt with the first pair :-)


----------



## CopperBrompton (10 Nov 2013)

Yeah, black would be ideal, but the navy blue is very dark, so I'll forgive them.


----------



## rams1de (11 Nov 2013)

semislickstick said:


> I'd be interested to hear how people who ordered the Union 34 stuff found the sizing? The cm/inches size chart doesn't match...or is that just me? Did you order going by cm or inches and find it generous or slightly smaller? Ta .



The sizing is hit and miss.

I'm between sizes in most trousers, 33", so bought two pairs of 34". One fits reasonably snug while the other pair is a good half-size bigger which suggests they are small to true fitting on my purchase.


----------



## winjim (11 Nov 2013)

My Union 34 clobber arrived to day. Trousers (30") are mahoosive, and I wonder if even the tightest popper setting will keep them from snagging on the chainring. Might be wearable with a belt. Shirt (M) is too big and is going back for a refund. May get a S if any in stock.


----------



## sazzaa (12 Nov 2013)

Bought the navy female trousers in a 12 and they're too small. Now, female sizing is always difficult as it varies from shop to shop but I'd say these were around Topshop sizing. Also really tight around the thigh which is a bit useless if your thighs are bigger from cycling. I'll order a bigger size and see how I get on. Also got a mens size on the way so will try that too. The trousers themselves look beautiful though.


----------



## sazzaa (12 Nov 2013)

Men's 32" regular just arrived and they fit perfectly. So I must be a man.


----------



## semislickstick (12 Nov 2013)

sazzaa said:


> Men's 32" regular just arrived and they fit perfectly. So I must be a man.


I took a chance and ordered some, I notice with the ladies trousers the size chart gives the waist measurement but the trousers sit top of your hips...so a tricky one to measure for.
I ordered the longer leg and they are still too short, though if I don't wear a belt and let the "crotch" hang half way down my leg as is the style in the hood, I find they are long enough.
Anyone sending back a Mens 30" long?

....and you don't get the little chain guard poppers on the female version.


----------



## DrLex (12 Nov 2013)

I'm usually a 31/33 (w/l) in trousers, and the cut /style of the 32" longs left them baggy at the waist, whilst the 30" longs are bordering on being too short after washing. Anyone interested in buying a pair of navy 32" long (worn for a week & washed)?


----------



## sazzaa (12 Nov 2013)

DrLex said:


> I'm usually a 31/33 (w/l) in trousers, and the cut /style of the 32" longs left them baggy at the waist, whilst the 30" longs are bordering on being too short after washing. Anyone interested in buying a pair of navy 32" long (worn for a week & washed)?



Mens? I could easy take them off you..


----------



## DrLex (12 Nov 2013)

sazzaa said:


> Mens? I could easy take them off you..


Would £15 posted sound acceptable? If so, drop me a pm with your address & I'll post them on.


----------



## sazzaa (12 Nov 2013)

PM sent - cheers


----------



## winjim (12 Nov 2013)

Someone at work just complemented me on my nice new trousers! 

ETA: l then of course had to explain all the nifty cycling specific features...


----------



## shouldbeinbed (23 Nov 2013)

my union 34's have arrived today. I'm generally in a 36 waist (albeit with a bit of spare room) in regular trousers but the 34 waist on these is plenty big enough for me. They look smart casual rather than proper formal smart but look really good and are tremendously comfortable to wear, I'm thinking of buying a few more pairs for day to day use. The subtle press stud cuff shortners are good too & don't leave you looking like you're wearing plus fours.


----------



## crdf (4 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 2768630, member: 259"]But the women's ones are still £30. [/QUOTE]

Currently £8 and £12 for the few sizes available.


----------

